# Select- Abfrage



## Gast (1. Dez 2008)

Hi,

ich habe in meiner Datenbank die Tabellen - Regal, Fächer, Zeitungen, Artikel, Stichwörter (die in dieser Reihenfolge auch zusammenhängen) und möchte jetzt eine Select- Abfrage machen, mit der ich herausbekomme, in welcher Zeitung Artikel über Datenbanken vorkommen und wo die liegen - also ich brache erstens das Stichwort Datenbanken, suche dann den Artikel, dann welche Zeitungen es sind und dann welche Fächer und welche Regale es sind.

Wie kann man das mit einer SELECT- Abfrage lösen,
Besten Dank für Antworten,
schönen Abend noch,


----------



## SlaterB (1. Dez 2008)

übe doch erstmal nur das Select auf Artikel,

danach brauchst du einen ganz normalen Join mit zunächst mal nur einer weiteren Tabelle,
wo liegt da die Schwierigkeit?

wenn dir die Einzelschritte unbekannt sind, wäre ein Tutorial das geeignete Thema


----------



## MQue (1. Dez 2008)

Hab schon mal ein ER- Modell gezeichnet, bin im Abfragen von einer Tabelle ziemlich fit aber eben mit den Joins nicht so ganz und ich weiß eben nicht, wie ich mir Infos über 4 Tabellen zusammensuche und in einer Ausgabe anzeige,
Wäre euch sehr dankbar für Hilfe,
Vielen Dank,
schönen Abend noch,

hier wäre mein ER- Diagramm:


----------



## SlaterB (1. Dez 2008)

select alle benötigten spalten
from alle beteiligten Tabellen
where (artikel einschränken) and (die ganzen join Bedingungen)


und immer noch günstig, vor allem wenn das nun noch mehr als die ursprünglich 4 angedeuteten Tabellen sind:
ganz langsam anfangen, erstmal nur auf einer Tabelle die richtigen Schlagwörter suchen/ mit Artikel verbinden,
oder was auch immer da die Einschränkung ist,
danach Schritt für Schritt mit Regalen und sonst wie komischen Sachen joinen


----------



## MQue (2. Dez 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> select alle benötigten spalten
> from alle beteiligten Tabellen
> where (artikel einschränken) and (die ganzen join Bedingungen)
> 
> und sonst wie komischen Sachen joinen



Moin,

vielen Dank erst mal für die Antwort,
das heißt also das 


```
where (artikel einschränken) and (die ganzen join Bedingungen)
```

die join- Bedingungen sind?  

Eine weitere Frage hätte ich noch zu dem ER- Model und zwar bei einem m:n Beziehnung wird ja eine Zwischentabelle erzeuget, sodass jeweils der Primary key der beiden zu verbindenden Tabellen in die Zwischentabelle eingetragen wird,

Unklar ist mir jetzt eine 1:n Beziehung (z.B.: Artikel und Zeitungen), muss ich da noch in der Tabelle Artiken eine Foreign key "Zeitungen_id" dazufügen, damit ich die Verbindung zwischen den Zeitungen und den Artikeln erzeuge - wahrscheinlich schon!?
So wie ich es jetzt habe, wirds wahrscheinlich noch keine Verbindung zwischen diesen beiden Tabellen geben!??

Dankeschön,


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2008)

> das heißt also das
>> where (artikel einschränken) and (die ganzen join Bedingungen)
> die join- Bedingungen sind? 

die join-Bedingungen und die echten Anforderungen an den Artikel oder an die Stichwörter, wie doch da zu lesen ist,
das ist ja nicht das gleichte

zu 1:n und deinem ER stimme ich deinen Thesen zu


----------



## MQue (2. Dez 2008)

Ich möchte / muss den Eintrag von Artikeln (und allen Tabellen, die dabei betroffen sind) über eine stored prozedure realisieren. 
Ich hab mich ein bisschen in Stored Prozeduren eingelesen, hab deshalb aber die Befürchtung, dass das nicht so leicht werden wird da ja wieder mehr als eine Tabelle betroffen ist,
Wäre deshalb sehr dankbar für Tipps in diese Richtung,

vielen Dank,


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2008)

(von mir keine Kenntnisse dazu)


----------



## FenchelT (2. Dez 2008)

StoredProcedure fuer welches DBMS?


----------



## MQue (2. Dez 2008)

FenchelT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> StoredProcedure fuer welches DBMS?



für ORACLE

ich hab jetzt mal eine (Mörder-)Abfrage geschrieben, welche mir das Regal, den Raum und die Regal_Nummer zurückliefern,
Mein Problem ist jetzt noch, dass ich auch die Zeitung und den Artikel in der Endtabelle wissen will, 
kann man das irgendwie machen, dass ich von einer Unterabfrage eine Ausgabe in die Endtabelle gebe?
schönen Abend noch,



```
SELECT reg.Regal_Location Regal, raeume.Raum_Name Raum, reg.Regal_Nummer FROM Regale reg, Raeume raeume
WHERE reg.Regal_id = raeume.Raum_id AND reg.Regal_id IN

(SELECT r.Regal_id FROM Regale r, Faecher f 
WHERE r.Regal_id = f.Fach_id AND Fach_id IN 

(SELECT f.Fach_id FROM Faecher f, Zeitungen z
WHERE f.Fach_id = z.Faecher_fk AND z.Zeitung_Name IN 

(SELECT z.Zeitung_Name FROM Artikel a, Zeitungen z    // ich möchte auch z.Zeitung_Name in der Endtabelle haben
WHERE a.Artikel_id = z.Zeitungen_id AND z.Zeitungen_id IN 

(SELECT a.Artikel_id FROM Schlagwoerter s ,Artikel a, Schlagwoerter_Artikel sa WHERE s.Schlagwort_id = sa.Schlagwort_id AND a.Artikel_id = sa.Artikel_id AND s.Schlagwort = 'Datenbanken'))));
```


----------



## HoaX (3. Dez 2008)

wenn du, wie schon empfohlen, einen join verwendest: ja


----------



## MQue (3. Dez 2008)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du, wie schon empfohlen, einen join verwendest: ja




Und wie kann ich das machen, wäre echt dankbar für jeden Tipp,
Vielen Dank,


----------



## SlaterB (3. Dez 2008)

> [..] FROM Schlagwoerter s ,Artikel a, Schlagwoerter_Artikel sa WHERE s.Schlagwort_id = sa.Schlagwort_id AND a.Artikel_id = sa.Artikel_id [..]

du kannst doch schon Joins?


----------



## MQue (3. Dez 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > [..] FROM Schlagwoerter s ,Artikel a, Schlagwoerter_Artikel sa WHERE s.Schlagwort_id = sa.Schlagwort_id AND a.Artikel_id = sa.Artikel_id [..]
> 
> du kannst doch schon Joins?




Bin gerade am lernen, Left Outer Join, Right Outer Join, Cross Join, Inner Join, Left Inner Join usw, Null Join

ich bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher, was ich da verwenden kann oder soll und deshalb bräuchte ich ein Beispiel, wie ich das obige lösen kann und wäre deshalb sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet,

Vielen Dank nochmal,
Beste Grüße,


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2008)

Es gibt Millionen Tutorials, Dokus, Wikis, How-Tos. etc. pp. zu diesem Thema.

Anstatt diese zu suchen & zu lesen Postest du in einem Javaforum "Gebt mir mal ein Beispiel, erklärt mir wie es geht"

Sorry, aber ein bisschen Eigeninitiative brauchst du schon, vor allem bei der SW Entwicklung.


----------



## FenchelT (3. Dez 2008)

Hier ein Link zu einer der von maki genannten Millionen Quellen im Internet:
http://www.computerjockey.de/mcdba/SQL_in_21_Tagen/inhalt.htm

Ich empfehle Dir das Thema StoredProdecures erstmal beiseite zu legen und dir in Ruhe Zeit fuer "normales" SQL zu goennen.


----------



## MQue (3. Dez 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt Millionen Tutorials, Dokus, Wikis, How-Tos. etc. pp. zu diesem Thema.
> 
> Anstatt diese zu suchen & zu lesen Postest du in einem Javaforum "Gebt mir mal ein Beispiel, erklärt mir wie es geht"
> 
> Sorry, aber ein bisschen Eigeninitiative brauchst du schon, vor allem bei der SW Entwicklung.




Das ist ja mal eine Hilfe,
diese Meldung verdient wahrlich ein Dankeschön


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2008)

> Dankeschön


Keine Ursache!

*g*

Mal ernsthaft, beim letztenmal hast du dich auch nicht so angestellt, da war es um einiges einfacher zu helfen.


----------



## FenchelT (3. Dez 2008)

Hallo Micha,

mal auf die Schnelle zusammengefasst:

Du hast als Beispiel zwei Tabellen (Tabelle_1 und Tabelle_2)

Nun moechtest Du Daten aus diesen beiden tabellen abfragen, wozu Du sie joinen muss.
Bis zur Oracle Version 8.1.7. unterstuetzte ORACLE den ANSI SQL join nicht, das heisst es war nur ein sog. Equal Join
moeglich, also ein Join in der Form


```
SELECT tabelle_1.feld, tabelle_2.feld
FROM tabelle_1, tabelle_2
WHERE tabelle_1.id = tabelle_2.id
```

Seit Version >8.1.7. wird auch der ANSI JOIN unterstuetzt, welchen ich dem Equal Join vorziehen wuerde
Syntax:


```
SELECT tabelle_1.feld, tabelle_2.feld
FROM tabelle_1 
INNEr JOIN tabelle_2 ON tabelle_1.id = tabelle_2.id
```

Warum bevorzuge ich diese Syntax? Ganz einfach. Moechtest Du Daten aus zwei "sehr grossen" tabellen selektieren und vergisst beim Equal JOIn diese beiden in der WHERE Bedingung zu joinen hast Du automatisch einen
CROSS JOIN, was eher suboptimal ist

Beim ANSI JOIN kannst Du es nicht vergessen.


Nun musst Du Dir ueberlegen, ob Du nur die Datensaetze haben moechtest, die in beiden Tabellen vorhanden sind,
dann benutze einen INNER JOIN

Moechtest Du stattdessen auf jeden Fall alle Daten aus Tabelle_1 und aus Tabelle_2 die Datensaetze, sofern vorhanden, benutzt Du einen OUTER JOIN; ob jetzt LEFT oder RIGHT haengt davon ab, aus welcher Tabelle Du alle Daten benoetigst.

Und wenn Du jetzt auch noch eine dritte Tabelle benoetigst, ja dann, joinst Du sie halt auch dazu.


```
SELECT tabelle_1.feld, tabelle_2.feld
FROM tabelle_1 
INNEr JOIN tabelle_2 ON tabelle_1.id = tabelle_2.id
INNEr JOIN tabelle_3 ON tabelle_1.id = tabelle_3.id
```

Und fuer eine vierte Tabelle



```
SELECT tabelle_1.feld, tabelle_2.feld
FROM tabelle_1 
INNEr JOIN tabelle_2 ON tabelle_1.id = tabelle_2.id
INNEr JOIN tabelle_3 ON tabelle_1.id = tabelle_3.id
INNEr JOIN tabelle_4 ON tabelle_2.id = tabelle_4.id
```

Du kannst die JOINS auch miteinander kombinieren, bist also nicht gezwungen alles mit einem INNER JOIN zu verbinden.

Beispiel:


```
SELECT tabelle_1.feld, tabelle_2.feld
FROM tabelle_1 
INNEr JOIN tabelle_2 ON tabelle_1.id = tabelle_2.id
LEFT JOIN tabelle_3 ON tabelle_1.id = tabelle_3.id
RIGHT JOIN tabelle_4 ON tabelle_2.id = tabelle_4.id
```

Ich hoffe nun, das hilft die auf die SCHNELLE erstmal weiter


----------



## MQue (4. Dez 2008)

@ Ich hoffe nun, das hilft die auf die SCHNELLE erstmal weiter

hat super hingehaun, der INNER JOIN sitzt jetzt bei mir,

bin jetzt grad am werken für die Stored Procedure, mal schaun ob ich die mit RTFM hinbekomme, ansonsten hoffe ich, dass ich euch nochmal belästigen darf,
beste Grüße,


----------

